# international cadet 265



## tracygolfnut (Dec 14, 2010)

This is strange! I bought a used snow blower and the blades appear to be running backwards. The snow flies out the sides of the blower and very little snow comes out the shoot. The snow blower is a cadet 265 by international


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Maybe someone ran the belt wrong???


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Tracy,
I cant help you with the belts..but I would love to see some photos of your snowblower!  because I suspect it might actually be an Ariens..

actually, if that is true..maybe I can help with the belts afterall! 
Does it look like this?

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

It might be an Ariens 10,000 series in disguise as a Cub Cadet..
if so, the Ariens manuals might help you out..
many manuals here:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

The "By International" implies its not a modern Cub Cadet snowblower..which could be a very GOOD thing for you! older cub cadet products (1960's and 1970's) are excellent quality..new Cub Cadet products can be very low-end and junky.

Scot


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

A pic of your snowblower would be nice and the problem could be tracked down.
Pic of the augers from the front.
Being as old as it is, I would suspect that someone had to change the bearing, bushings, or the auger drive gear. When the put it back together, they put the augers on the wrong side. If you can have someone engage the augers so you can watch how they turn, they should be spirolling toward the center of the snowblower. If they spirol to the outside, the augers need to be swapped side to side or turned upside down. Either way, it is a pain in the @$$ to do.


----------

